# Applied to a job in person and survived an impromptu interview!



## Darkness Evanescent (Jul 30, 2014)

I typically submit online applications and haven't applied for a job in person in at least a decade. But I recently saw a craigslist ad for a server position where they required you to apply in person. After putting it off for months (they're always needing someone, it seems) I finally decided to actually go there and ask for an application. I just told myself to fill it out and hand it in, that I wasn't expected to do more than that. That was how I got through it.

Well, I went to hand it in and then suddenly they asked if I had time to hear a bit more about the position, "just five minutes." That five minutes seemed to turn into an impromptu job interview that I wasn't exactly prepared for. I've had a handful of experiences with interviews and despite not having much time to prepare, I believe I did much better than I have in the past. 

Regardless of whether I get the job (it doesn't look like I will since I don't have enough experience), I'm glad I mentally pushed myself to walk in that door and ask to apply. I'm also proud of myself for not completely screwing up the interview (not that I could tell, anyway lol). So, a small triumph. Maybe this will turn into a trend.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Huge accomplishment...congratulations! Be proud.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

that's awesome, hope you get the job!!


----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

Well done pushing yourself to that point and then handling a situation you weren't prepared for. Very nice.


----------



## seaport (Sep 19, 2010)

Congrats! 

It's funny because I'm actually going to inquire about a job in person tomorrow and I've considered (with apprehension) the possibility of it turning into an impromptu interview. xD This post has made me feel better about the whole thing.


----------



## Darkness Evanescent (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone! I haven't been on here in a few days because I hurt my finger and typing isn't easy, but I wanted to give a little update for anyone curious: I was called back and offered the job! I'm starting Monday! I'm super nervous but I'm hoping this will be a good fit. Part of me is afraid I've woken up in the Twilight Zone or something lol



seaport said:


> Congrats!
> 
> It's funny because I'm actually going to inquire about a job in person tomorrow and I've considered (with apprehension) the possibility of it turning into an impromptu interview. xD This post has made me feel better about the whole thing.


I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner but I really hoped it went well for you! What always intimidates me is that applying for a job in and of itself is typically a little mini interview with people judging how you conduct yourself before you even hand in the application. I'm sure you did fine


----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Congrats!! How exciting. You never know what could happen when you try.


----------



## Willtochange99 (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow congratulations on getting the job!!!


----------



## JohnCrack (Jan 11, 2014)

Hurray!!


----------



## Aculaismyfriend (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow congratulations! That is an IMMENSE achievement. :clap

I would love to be able to do the same thing one day.


----------



## rachel74 (May 28, 2015)

This is amazing! I hope one day I can be this brave! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

congratulations OP!!!!:yay go kick some butt on monday!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

That's awesome, go kick some butt!


----------



## Darkness Evanescent (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you everyone!  Just finished my first week and I think overall things have gone well (despite a few mistakes here and there lol). I'm still amazed that someone was willing to take such a chance on me.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Darkness Evanescent said:


> Thank you so much everyone! I haven't been on here in a few days because I hurt my finger and typing isn't easy, but I wanted to give a little update for anyone curious: I was called back and offered the job! I'm starting Monday! I'm super nervous but I'm hoping this will be a good fit. Part of me is afraid I've woken up in the Twilight Zone or something lol
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner but I really hoped it went well for you! What always intimidates me is that applying for a job in and of itself is typically a little mini interview with people judging how you conduct yourself before you even hand in the application. I'm sure you did fine


wow! this is great! you made a big step forward.

keep us updated on how you are coping !!

I am waiting for some application replies for going back to work too!


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Great job, hope you do well at your job and make some money!


----------



## Darkness Evanescent (Jul 30, 2014)

Penguinfan said:


> Great job, hope you do well at your job and make some money!


Thank you  It's been a real struggle but I'm trying to hang in there. At least I haven't been fired yet lol


----------

